# Etude for Piano (No. 7)



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

A short etude I wrote today. Somewhat in the tradition of Chopin in the beginning, but it trails off into my typical style pretty quick.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/16cbhw7TvuveXteiWj74n5MY6muQs_yMz/view?usp=sharing


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

With the inhuman tempo, it reminds me of Nancarrow's player-piano works  Maybe more Liszt than Chopin in my opinion.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

pkoi said:


> With the inhuman tempo, it reminds me of Nancarrow's player-piano works  Maybe more Liszt than Chopin in my opinion.


Yeah. I'll have to get a recording of my performance of my earlier set of six etudes up, it was really quite something.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh gosh those are each separate notes haha


----------

